# The shit just got shitter



## Firky (Dec 7, 2005)

http://www.theburglarsdog.co.uk/review.html?132

Most of the reviews on the website are wank, and written by a middle class toryboy ponce, but I think he's right on this occasion.


----------



## sorearm (Dec 9, 2005)

Firky said:
			
		

> http://www.theburglarsdog.co.uk/review.html?132
> 
> Most of the reviews on the website are wank, and written by a middle class toryboy ponce, but I think he's right on this occasion.



   

ROLMFAO!!!


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 9, 2005)

it kinda confirms what i imagine going out in newcastle would be like

ie complete hell


----------



## Rocket Romano (Dec 9, 2005)

The Pig and Whistle

Where people who wouldn't even get served in Whitley Bay go.

Even shadier than Ikon


----------



## Firky (Dec 23, 2005)

rubbershoes said:
			
		

> it kinda confirms what i imagine going out in newcastle would be like
> 
> ie complete hell



its fucking better mental, mate! really is fucking top drawer    

you just avoid the shit places.


----------



## hendo (Dec 23, 2005)

I have some fantastic nights out in Newcastle, in some of the best pubs, with some of the best people I have ever met. 

This bar will doubtless close soon.


----------



## Rocket Romano (Dec 23, 2005)

rubbershoes said:
			
		

> it kinda confirms what i imagine going out in newcastle would be like
> 
> ie complete hell



Full of tourists.

Locals don't really go out anymore, its just full of tossers from Leeds, Southampton etc etc all obsessed with the party city tag


----------



## Mr_Pope (Dec 23, 2005)

My dad used to work the door at the Pig & Whistle, has to wear a bulletproof Kevlar vest.

Not a nice place.


----------



## mancboy (Dec 23, 2005)

I'm off to newcastle tomorrow. I may go to Perdu just to see if it's as shit as that review is funny.


----------



## mancboy (Dec 23, 2005)

Rocket Romano said:
			
		

> The Pig and Whistle
> 
> Where people who wouldn't even get served in Whitley Bay go.
> 
> Even shadier than Ikon



Jesus and I'm spending Christmas Day in Whitley Bay!

What have I let myself in for?


----------



## snadge (Dec 23, 2005)

mancboy said:
			
		

> Jesus and I'm spending Christmas Day in Whitley Bay!
> 
> What have I let myself in for?



whereabouts in whitley?


----------



## reallyoldhippy (Dec 23, 2005)

> You can never have enough rants against pub DJs, I feel. In the same way that Britain is piss poor at sport because of the idiot notion that winning is irrelevant and it's the taking part that matters so everyone must get a prize, the year two-thousand-and-whenever-you're-reading-this has been the worst for British music simply because any two-bit arsehole with some decks and a record bag is allowed to call themselves a musician. And because they're abundantly available, they're cheap, so the punters get stuck with them whether they like it or not. It's a shocking state of affairs, it really is. If you're shit, you're barred: that's the way it should be.


----------



## In Bloom (Dec 26, 2005)

"David Blunkett with a box of fridge poetry could hardly come up with worse, and at least he'd have the sense to not get it printed and stuck in front of the public."


----------

